# The Faustian Crusade



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm making a black templar's crusade out of a bunch of models I stripped with green stuff and have refurbished with forge world bits where the original parts are no longer sufficient.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

The obligatory champion









-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

Two five man squads of marines


















-=-=-=-

Two Land raiders, currently kitted out as the standard version but I've got the parts coming to have switchable turrets and sponsons to use them as whatever variant I choose.




























-=-=-=-

two fifteen man crusader squads



















-=-=-=-

Two rhinos with interchangable turrets, doors and sponsons so they can be used as rhino, razorback or predator depending upon my mood.




























-=-=-=-=

And two stormtalons which will be magnetized once I get my order in.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A good force your building, your pics are a bit blurry though. Is it cork basing you are using?


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes it is cork


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Wrong thread - sorry, images will be uploaded shortly









[/URL]








[/URL]




And some detail work over the white








[/URL]










[/URL]


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

looking nice..


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

good start, can I get a close up picture of the guy wielding the huge chainsword?


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

First a bit of red.



















Then a bit of undercoating on the scouts.










A bit of yellow on the chainswords





























Some freehand on the shoulders.




























And hazard stripes for good measure



















And some more metallics


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

[/URL]


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Todeswind said:


> [/URL]


:shok: I wouldnt want to meet him in a battle I love how you do the black yellow "danger" markings on the chainswords


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

What good dedication to get such a force going! I'm keen to see a batrep with your nicely painted templars bludgeoning some heretics.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------

